# OOP Buch



## geronimoo (26. Okt 2011)

Hallo an alle,
Ich will Objekt orientiertes Programmierung lernen und brauche ein Buch mit vielen Beispiele . kennt ihr viel. welche?
wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr mich einpaar Bücher empfehlen könnt.:rtfm:


----------



## Jake?! (26. Okt 2011)

Ich muss sagen ich habs nicht gelesen, ich habe java anhand von Unterlagen der Uni gelernt, aber soweit ich weiß kann man das hier nur empfehlen:

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel –

Und wie du siehst gibt es das sogar kostenlos im Internet ;-)


----------



## geronimoo (26. Okt 2011)

danke , ich brauche etwas mehr ausführliches und eher tief in die oop gehend bzw :Vererbung....usw mit vielen beispiele


----------



## Gast2 (26. Okt 2011)

Die Insel ist eher nen Nachschlagewerk wenn man mal etwas nichtmehr so ganz genau weiß. Lernen würde ich damit nicht unbedingt.
Wenns dir ums Lernen von Java geht dann kann ich dir dieses Buch empfehlen:
http://www.amazon.de/Java-von-Kopf-bis-Fuß/dp/3897214482
Ist jetzt zwar kein Buch dass sich ausschließlich um Objektorientierung dreht, aber zum Java lernen ist das schon ganz gut.


----------



## hdi (26. Okt 2011)

Soweit ich dich richtig verstehe suchst du weniger etwas über Java, sondern allgemein OOP. Und da geht's um  _Design Pattern_. Das hier ist ein ganz gutes Buch, mit vielen (ganz coolen) Beispielen: (In Java übrigens)

Head First Design Patterns: Amazon.de: Eric Freeman, Elisabeth Freeman, Bert Bates, Kathy Sierra, Mike Loukides: Englische Bücher

Achtung: Ich hab gehört in der deutschen Version sind viele Fehler, sogar im Code. Also nimm die Englische.

PS: übrigens ist das, was mein Vorredner gepostet hat der deutsche Title von Head First - allerdings nicht das selbe Buch (inhaltlich).


----------



## sahra (26. Okt 2011)

ich kämpfe auch mit java herum. das buch ist ganz gut Java 6 Master Class. Einstieg für Anspruchsvolle: Amazon.de: Karsten Samaschke: Bücher 

ich konnte dir auch beispiele schicken zum üben, aber zuerst muss ich schauen wie es geht und andererseits wird hier auch ganz gut geholfen und sehr schnell

viel glück und spaß dabei


----------



## geronimoo (26. Okt 2011)

ich brauch ein buch, das oop techniken in java erklärt mit vielen beispiele themen sind :
Konzepte objektorientierter Programmierung 
 Objekte ,Klassen ,Polymorphismus ,Vererbung 
 Zusammenhalt und Kopplung ,Wiederverwendung,
Enthaltender Polymorphismus und Vererbung  
Das Ersetzbarkeitsprinzip 
 Untertypen und Schnittstellen
Untertypen und Codewiederverwendung 
Dynamisches Binden 
Ersetzbarkeit und Objektverhalten 
Client-Server-Beziehungen
Untertypen und Verhalten
Abstrakte Klassen 
Generizität......


----------



## hdi (26. Okt 2011)

Wenn es dir darum geht zu lernen wie so etwas in Java funktioniert (zB wie Vererbung funktioniert, oder wie die Syntax von Generics ist, etc) dann musst du natürlich erstmal zu einer entsrpechenden Java Lernquelle greifen. Ich empfehle meinen Videokurs (siehe Signatur).

Wenn du das alles schon weißt und ees dir mehr darum geht, wie du diese Features am besten einsetzt, dann ist das wie gesagt der Bereich der Design Pattern, das hat dann nichts mehr direkt mit Java zu tun. Und dazu hab ich dir auch einen guten Tipp gegeben.


----------



## geronimoo (26. Okt 2011)

sahra hat gesagt.:


> ich kämpfe auch mit java herum. das buch ist ganz gut Java 6 Master Class. Einstieg für Anspruchsvolle: Amazon.de: Karsten Samaschke: Bücher
> 
> ich konnte dir auch beispiele schicken zum üben, aber zuerst muss ich schauen wie es geht und andererseits wird hier auch ganz gut geholfen und sehr schnell
> 
> viel glück und spaß dabei


 wäre sehr dankbar wenn du mir beispiele schicken könntest . ich brauche code beispiele


----------



## hdi (26. Okt 2011)

Sag mal, ich komm mir grad etwas verarscht vor ;( Dieses Buch das ich dir verlinkt hab, hat TONNEN von Beispielen IN JAVA über GENAU die Themen, die du gelistet hast. Du kannst deine Frage noch 10 mal stellen, was soll das?


----------



## geronimoo (26. Okt 2011)

weil ich kein englisches buch wollte hab ich dein buch nicht genau angeschaut, sorry aber ich will eher auf deutsch lernen


----------



## hdi (26. Okt 2011)

Naja das gibt's ja auch auf Deutsch.. Übrigens ist es bei den meisten IT-Büchern so dass die deutsche Übersetzung eher mässig ist. Kann halt sein dass die sogar Keywords im Code übersetzen, und dann kompiliert das nicht. Trotzdem - auch auf Deutsch denke ich ist das von mir gepostete Buch noch sehr gut. Heißt dann halt "Design Pattern von Kopf bis Fuß" im Deutschen.


----------



## sahra (26. Okt 2011)

vieleicht hilft dir das weiter. ich muss sagen, dass man schon viel zeit investieren soll. es ist meine persönliche erfahrung
https://rapidshare.com/files/3944473904/beispiele.zip
https://rapidshare.com/files/1515326125/Theorie.zip


----------



## sahra (26. Okt 2011)

@hdi: kannst du einen Blick in mein code werfen? 
ich habe vor kurzem gepostet, ich wäre dir sehr dankbar


----------



## hdi (26. Okt 2011)

@sarah Was? ???:L


----------



## sahra (26. Okt 2011)

ich habe vor kurzem ein beitrag erstellt mit der name *schwierigkeit mit in der verwaltungsklasse benutzen von toString()*
vieleicht kannst du einen blick werfen wenn du zeit hast


----------



## jamesv (27. Okt 2011)

hmm wenn du ein Buch haben möchtest, dass über OOP ist, dann würde ich dir

http://www.openbook.galileocomputing.de/oop/

empfehlen, ist jetzt aber nicht nur auf Java bezogen, sondern auch auf andere Programmiersprachen.


lg


----------



## Andi_CH (27. Okt 2011)

geronimoo hat gesagt.:


> wäre sehr dankbar wenn du mir beispiele schicken könntest . ich brauche code beispiele



Wenn ich das so lese : ts ts ts - OOP Lernt man am Besten *nicht* anhand einer Programmiersprache sondern erst einmal theoretisch - Du brauchst keinen Javacode, sondern ein gutes UML-Buch. UML ist heute die am weitesten verbreitete "Programmiersprache" in der OO "programmiert" wird.

Wenn du die Konzepte verstanden hast, kannst du damit beginnen, das z.B. in C++ (oh wir sind hier ja in einem Java-Forum - es geht selbstverständlich mindestens so gut in Java  ) umzusetzen.

Vielleicht schaust du dir gleich die Möglichkeiten an, aus UML-Diagrammen automatisch Code zu generieren - das ergibt zwar nicht immer brauchbaren Code, aber es zeigt dir auf, wie man das eine oder andere UML-Konzept ausprogrammieren könnte.


----------



## SlaterB (27. Okt 2011)

nicht das ich UML gut kenne aber wie will man denn darin z.B. die genannten Punkt


> Dynamisches Binden
> Ersetzbarkeit und Objektverhalten
> Client-Server-Beziehungen


lernen? ok, vielleicht nicht gerade die untersten OOP-Grundlagen,
Praxis ist wohl dennoch das Zauberwort, also bei Java bleiben wie es die meisten machen


----------



## ARadauer (29. Okt 2011)

Diese ganzen Zusammenhänge von wegen Austauschbarkeit, Kapselung, lose Kopplung usw wurden mir durch Entwurfsmuster von Kopf bis Fuß erst richtig klar.
Ich finde das buch zwar mittlerweile ein bisschen übertrieben, aber die Ansätze bzw Prinzipien dahinter helfen ungemein!


----------



## jfg (29. Okt 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich das so lese : ts ts ts - OOP Lernt man am Besten *nicht* anhand einer Programmiersprache sondern erst einmal theoretisch - Du brauchst keinen Javacode, sondern ein gutes UML-Buch. UML ist heute die am weitesten verbreitete "Programmiersprache" in der OO "programmiert" wird.


Sorry, aber wenn du das behauptest, dann hast du weder den Sinn von UML noch die OOP verstanden.


----------

